# Endangered Species Survey: Missing Frogs Found, Others Feared Extinct



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi, Frank Indiviglio here. I’m a herpetologist, zoologist, and book author, recently retired from a career spent at several zoos, aquariums, and museums, including over 20 years with the Bronx Zoo. In 2010, 33 teams of researchers set out across 21 countries to search for the hundreds of amphibian species that may have been driven to extinction in recent years. A “100 Most Wanted” and a “10 Ten” list was compiled, and the public’s help was sought. Now, 4 years later, we have both discouraging and promising news, with some lost species “resurrected”, several new ones described, and no sign at all of many.
I’ve written about the global amphibian decline, spurred by an emerging disease (Chytrid fungus outbreak), habitat loss, and other factors, in several articles (please see Further Reading, below). The current search for survivors is also covered in the recently-published book In Search of Lost Frogs. Today I’d like to summarize recent reports from the field. Most of the good and bad news centers on frogs…the status of many salamanders, which are less well-studied and harder to find, remains unknown. Read the rest of this article here Endangered Species Notes: Missing Frogs Found, Others Feared Extinct 
Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj and Facebook http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

My Bio, with photos of animals I’ve been lucky enough to work with: That Pet Place Welcomes Frank Indiviglio | That Reptile Blog

Best Regards, Frank


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

Awesome! Animal Lovers EveryWhere APriciate Your Work. My Family grew up In The Bronx..


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Friggy_frogger said:


> Awesome! Animal Lovers EveryWhere APriciate Your Work. My Family grew up In The Bronx..


Very kind of you to say, thanks!


----------

